# Jerry rig broken AC drain line



## D725A (Jun 21, 2017)

Noticed the air handler was leaking water, but filter was good and drain line was not blocked. AC guy opened it up and found plastic slot--drain line holder-- in inside pan had snapped. (Probably stepped on by spray foam contractors.) AC is 25 years old, and is a bit dirty inside--and some black mold that I intend to dab some bleach on tonight, but while deciding on a possible new unit I thought--after it all dries out-- I could superglue the broken piece together, then gorilla tape it from outside and inside pan and see if it will hold. Will also clean the pan bottom. It works fine. Maybe clean coils a bit though they don't have much debris on them, a little rust maybe. Maybe spray some water through the fins and see if there's mucho debris? Any thoughts? See photos.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2017)

If you have another drain port at the other corner perhaps you could adjust the level so water runs to the other corner.


----------



## D725A (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, that's really smart. However I would then have a larger jerry rig to run the external drain tubing up to that point. But I'll certainly keep it in mind.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2017)

D725A said:


> Thanks, that's really smart. However I would then have a larger jerry rig to run the external drain tubing up to that point. But I'll certainly keep it in mind.



There is an epoxy putty made for drain pan repairs not sure how successful it would work
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pan-Patch-Drain-Pan-Sealant/37891972


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

D725A said:


> Thanks, that's really smart. However I would then have a larger jerry rig to run the external drain tubing up to that point. But I'll certainly keep it in mind.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alyzGrgL6So[/ame]


----------

